

Exploring Change Blindness - nni
http://learnforeverlearn.com/changeblindness/

======
aric
There's a trick for those side-by-side stills without a flicker. If able, go
cross-eyed focusing between them to converge upon a 'third' image. If you've
done stereograms, you'll know. Differences will show up easily as hazy and not
so static if you gaze around a bit.

This is also related to how horrible eye witness testimony can be. There are
good demonstrations of change blindness on Youtube. The human brain is
incredibly awful at visual recall like this, regardless of advanced warning to
concentrate. The longer a delay, such as by inserting a black frame in
between, or diversion, the harder it is to spot differences between scenes.
Here's a classic:

"Test Your Awareness : Whodunnit?"

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubNF9QNEQLA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubNF9QNEQLA)

~~~
acqq
Aric, I wanted to upvote your answer and believed I did it, but it seems that
it got gray afterwards? I really miss the possibility to correct my vote in
case the click was interpreted wrongly the first time.

~~~
aric
I wondered why there'd be any hate for my comment even as it's destined to
fall into obscurity. Quite alright! :) I appreciate your follow-up. Just a few
basic features like that added to HN would make a huge difference.

~~~
acqq
And was even in front of the computer, not using the phone! Still, at the
moment only writing a comment like that can _maybe_ correct the error. Thanks
for understanding.

------
ruricolist
This used to be a big problem in astronomy, before the introduction of
computers. Astronomers would use a special device, called a "blink
comparator", to rapidly switch between two pictures so they could see the
changes between them. (This is how Pluto was discovered.)

